# ***BowTech Revs Up With Top Fuel Performance Team***



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

saweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

That sounds cool

I went to Daytona a couple of years ago and watched the Craftsman truck series race. One of the trucks competing had a Bowtech sponsership, are they still sponsering the truck?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

ILLbucknut said:


> That sounds cool
> 
> I went to Daytona a couple of years ago and watched the Craftsman truck series race. One of the trucks competing had a Bowtech sponsership, are they still sponsering the truck?



No, we only did the truck for a couple races...


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

My 82nd Airborne is still faster!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

500 fps said:


> My 82nd Airborne is still faster!



I believe my General is even faster than a Dragster :darkbeer:

At least the first 100 yards ....


----------



## truckinpilot (Jan 31, 2008)

*kewl*

I will be going to the race in Madison,Il.again this year.Do you know if bowtech will have a booth/trailer with goodies at the race?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Nice to see some out of the box venues being targeted from Bowtech.

From the PBR to the UFC to Top Fuel I think the big picture here is Bowtech is getting exposure for the sport in some uncharted territory here.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bowtech*

This company just keeps surprising the archery world. They keep going outside of the normal archery world and it has been paying off year after year.

Congrats BowTech good deal.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Nice to see some out of the box venues being targeted from Bowtech.
> 
> From the PBR to the UFC to Top Fuel I think the big picture here is Bowtech is getting exposure for the sport in some uncharted territory here.



Hey Kelly,

Don't forget we're doing 7 NASCAR events with the trailer this year too...Actually, maybe 8 events...:wink:


BTW, living close to Detriot and all...I like your avatar...:wink:


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

I love the smell of Nitro in the morning


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Cool Stuff right there. :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Any pics to post ?


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice! Drag racing is another passion of mine. I have crewed on a top fuel hydro boat for many years. We run the same engine as the NHRA top fuel guys, but we run twin screws instead of tires 

Dave


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Hopefully I'll get some others to post soon. This was taken at the St. Louis race weekend before last.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Hopefully I'll get some others to post soon. This was taken at the St. Louis race weekend before last.


Wow .. at 300 MPH that little sticker is gonna be hard to see...

But cool just the same ... Good job BT


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

stixshooter said:


> Wow .. at 300 MPH that little sticker is gonna be hard to see...
> 
> But cool just the same ... Good job BT




Trust me...It's more for being seen in the pits, on T.V. during the burn out and when the camera pans down the car on the starting line...


Heck, even their main sponsors logo's are lost when the car is going 330+ mph...:wink:


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

what about putting some money back into archery instead of the tobacco and drag racing industries?


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Bowtech*

I think BT does a great job of putting money back into archery. I believe there advertisement scheme is a very good idea. I've said it before, you very rarely see any type of archery advertisement unless you're looking for one. Its good to see an archery advertisement somewhere other than a bowhunting magazine.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

see many NFL ads at a major league baseball game?


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

How about taking care of customer issues before venturing out into nonarchery affairs, before you start losing customers to someone else.


----------

